
An Apple That Never Browns - gry
http://www.buzzfeed.com/stephaniemlee/uncommon-core#.mhvrXw5ZN
======
pvaldes
This is not new, and seems not verified by an independent part, so I'm sceptic
about it. At least by now.

People do awesome things with vegetable hormones since decades ago. We
probably have eaten "evergreen" apples yet. Perfect look, skin surface and
colour. The bad things is that they are much less tasty inside because those
chemically treated fruits burn its sugar to remain "young" and green more
time.

In the other thing, you can achieve exactly what this apple claims to do with
lemon juice, or any other soft acid. Are those apples more acid than other? If
so they are not so good as dessert fruit

------
thesehands
I was very glad to see this was genuinely about apples, and not a piece about
Apple Inc. A great risk taken by Mr. Carter. To have the foresight that people
would be so uncommittal 19 years hence that eating a whole apple would become
a challenge would be quite a depressing thought.

